# Herman/Greek, the difference?



## GingerLove (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys! Okay, so I need some help. I am getting better at determining the breeds of tortoises just by looking at them. But Greeks and Hermans have me stumped. They both look alike to me. What is a good way to tell the difference between a Herman tortoise and a Greek? Please feel free to post pics of your tortoises and label them "Herman" or "Greek" so that I can learn the difference!!! Thanks! I'm befuddled!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2017)

You and me both!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/distinguishing-greek-from-hermanns.139516/


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow, that helps a ton!!! Thank you so much! I was trying to find threads about it, but I guess I wasn't smart enough to use the word "distinguish" in any of my searches! I just typed "difference".


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, even after all that nice help from our members, I still can't tell the difference. (or distinguish it either)


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 28, 2017)

Ha!  So true! I think the only way I'm going to be able to semi-tell them apart (distinguish) is to look at the plastron.


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2017)

If you keep a few of each for a little while, the subtle differences will become very obvious to you. Those of use who keep neither species, like me and Yvonne, are the one who have the most trouble telling them all apart. And then their are all the subspecies differences…


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 28, 2017)

Tom said:


> If you keep a few of each for a little while, the subtle differences will become very obvious to you. Those of use who keep neither species, like me and Yvonne, are the one who have the most trouble telling them all apart. And then their are all the subspecies differences…



No... not the subspecies!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 28, 2017)

Here is my Tidgy : a Greek.

And John's Fido @johnandjade - a Hermann's.






Notice particularly the distinct light/ dark triangular patterning around the fringe scutes of the carapace of the Hermann's.
(John, hope you don't mind me using Fido as a prime example of a beautiful Hermann's.)


----------



## Patty P (Feb 28, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Hi guys! Okay, so I need some help. I am getting better at determining the breeds of tortoises just by looking at them. But Greeks and Hermans have me stumped. They both look alike to me. What is a good way to tell the difference between a Herman tortoise and a Greek? Please feel free to post pics of your tortoises and label them "Herman" or "Greek" so that I can learn the difference!!! Thanks! I'm befuddled!


Here is my baby Hermann's named Tucker. He is almost 5 months old and weighs 25 grams! He is crazy cute!


----------

